# Tracing Bloodlines And Getting Pappers And Registration For Pits.



## TJMAPP (Jan 24, 2010)

I got two pups one blue nose the other is said to be a "Razor Edge Gotti". Dont have papers. They where $100 each but, they are so awsome. I want to get the works done on these pups, trace their bloodlines, get them insurance, get them registered, papered every possible thing I can do as a responsible owner. can someone shot me a few links or outlines. thanks.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunately without papers from the breeder there is no way to know the lines that the dogs come from...Gottiline and Razors Edge are 2 of the most popular AmBully lines...so now a days alot of BYB'S with blues just spout out those names because it impresses people who have no idea what they're dealing with...this is the downside of your situation...the upside is that you got yourself 2 great dogs that will give you lots of love and loyalty...regardeless of what they came out of...as far as registering them you can do what is called a UKC Limited Privilege Registration...the dogs will have to be altered and this will allow you to compete in certain competitions through the UKC...ADBA also has a similar program. A warning into registrations you may run across online such as APBR or CKC...they hold no validity in the dog world so don't bother...I hope I have been able to answer your ?'s a little...if you need anything hit me up.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bad news man..... They are probably of unknown lineage. $100 for a couple of blue pit puppies with no papers/pedigree sounds about right.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> Unfortunately without papers from the breeder there is no way to know the lines that the dogs come from...Gottiline and Razors Edge are 2 of the most popular AmBully lines...so now a days alot of BYB'S with blues just spout out those names because it impresses people who have no idea what they're dealing with...this is the downside of your situation...the upside is that you got yourself 2 great dogs that will give you lots of love and loyalty...regardeless of what they came out of...as far as registering them you can do what is called a UKC Limited Privilege Registration...the dogs will have to be altered and this will allow you to compete in certain competitions through the UKC...ADBA also has a similar program. A warning into registrations you may run across online such as APBR or CKC...they hold no validity in the dog world so don't bother...I hope I have been able to answer your ?'s a little...if you need anything hit me up.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



reddoggy said:


> Bad news man..... They are probably of unknown lineage. $100 for a couple of blue pit puppies with no papers/pedigree sounds about right.


Short and sweet bro!


----------

